# difference between a NIC cage and a C&C cage?



## michellexgix (Jul 22, 2010)

What's the difference between a NIC cage and a C&C cage? I see people on here on about a NIC cage and I only heard of a c&c cage.



I'm building two c&c cages, one for my guinea pig and one for my rabbit


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2010)

No difference if you ask me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 22, 2010)

They are the same thing just two different names.


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you, what does NIC stand for?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2010)

Neat Idea Cube


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 22, 2010)

C&C stands for Cubes and Coroplast, which is a cage that is something like this:







Coroplast, called Correx in the UK and Ireland, is the blue base and is a material used to make signs. It is a very popular material to use as a base especially for guinea pigs.

NIC stands for Neat Idea Cube, and doesn't neccessarily have to have coroplast as the base. Normally it doesn't, and is a C&C cage if it does.


----------

